# Event is ready to roll



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

I talked to the club today.....Everything is SMOOTH! Will have trap, skeet, sporting clays, and rifle range. We also have a place to set up bow targets.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am hoping to have room for my deer target but I am not sure that I will have room. If someone could bring one, that would be great! See you all tomorrow.


----------

